# Augenschonender Gaming Monitor gesucht



## GTBTS (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ein paar Wochen starke Probleme am PC zu Arbeiten/Zocken (Äußert sich mit unwohlsein, brennende Augen und Augenschmerzen).
Mein aktueller Monitor ist ein LG mit IPS Panel und LED Backlight 
Der Augenarzt meint ich solle doch mal den Monitor wechseln und jetzt suche ich einen, der möglichst schonend für die Augen ist.

Ich brauche kein 120 + HZ und von IPS Panels will ich auch erstmal weg, weil ich das IPS Glitzern in Verdacht habe, welches die Beschwerden auslöst. 
Wichtig ist nur eine spieletaugliche Reaktionszeit/Inputlag und dass er vor allem, wie gesagt, augenschonend ist und je niedriger der Preis, desto besser natürlich.

Ich habe da etwas von Benq gelesen, das dieser vor kurzem Monitore mit ''eye care'' bzw ''flicker-free'' herausgebracht haben.
Da gefällt mir dieser hier z.b.: 
http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-GL2450H-Monitor-1920x1080p-Reaktionszeit/dp/B00HZF2M9U

Allerdings habe ich gelesen, dass von diesem Modell noch einige ausgeliefert werden, ohne das ''flicker free'' feature. Woran erkenne ich um welches es sich handelt?

Grüße


----------



## PaladinX (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: AUGENSCHONENDER Gaming Monitor gesucht*

IPS Glitzern verschafft dir sicherlich keine Kopfschmerzen, die flackernde Hintergrundbeleuchtung PWM aber sehr wohl.
DU kannst jeden Bildschirm nehmen, solltest einfach auf kontinuierliche Hintergrundbeleuchtung achten. UNd da wird die Auswahl schon kleiner.
Bei tftcentral gibts ne Übersicht:
Flicker Free Monitor Database

Diese Monitore werden deine Augen schon eher schmeicheln, allein weil flickerfree. Musste halt gucken, lieber TN oder IPS oder sonstwas...


----------



## Ramons01 (16. Juli 2014)

Bist du sicher das es am Monitor liegt?


Mir taten bei der Arbeit auch auf Dauer die Augen weh, wenn ich mal länger dran saß.
Jetzt habe ich meine Fernsehbrille aufgesetzt obwohl ich Kurzsichtig bin und schaue das ich schöner da sitze (Abstand zum Bildschirm usw.). Und siehe da, ich habe keine Probleme mit den Augen mehr seit ich das mache.


Ich weiß ja nicht ob du das mut deinem Arzt alles durchgegangen bist, aber ich finde bevor man Geld für etwas neues Ausgibt sollte man alle möglichen Fälle durchgespielt haben.


----------



## GTBTS (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: AUGENSCHONENDER Gaming Monitor gesucht*



Ramons01 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das es am Monitor liegt?
> 
> 
> Mir taten bei der Arbeit auch auf Dauer die Augen weh, wenn ich mal länger dran saß.
> ...


Ja, einen neuen Monitor kaufen ist schon die günstigere variante, bevor ich mir eine neue Brille für X00 € kaufe, weil ich 0,5 Dioptrin mehr habe . 
Gerade sitzen, mehr Blinzeln etc habe ich schon alles versucht, leider ohne Erfolg. 



> Bei tftcentral gibts ne Übersicht:
> Flicker Free Monitor Database


Ja, kann schon sein, dass es am PWM liegt, aber wenn ich das richtig verstanden nutzt der Benq kein PWM.
Und in der von dir geposteten Liste steht auch der Benq, allerdings wird darauf hingewiesen, dass zum Teil alte Modelle verschickt werden, welche Flimmern und ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das unterschieden soll :/


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: AUGENSCHONENDER Gaming Monitor gesucht*

Wenn du den Monitor schon länger, nichts am Aufstellort und Helligkeit verändert hast, dann liegt das eher an deinen schlechter gewordenen Augen.


----------



## Ramons01 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich meine damit nicht das du ne neue Brille kaufen sollst, du hattest nur nicht erwähnt das du eine hast. 

Aber ich glaube das es auch bei dir an Bildschirm + Auge + Brille liegen könnte.

Weil was machst du, wenn du einen neuen Monitor kaufst und das Problem weiterhin bestehen bleibt.

Gibt es bei euch Förderungen für Arbeitsplatzbrillen?
Wenn du dich bei mir im Betrieb untersuchen lässt und der Arzt sagt, du brauchst eine dann zahlt ein Teil die Krankenkassa und ein Teil der Betrieb.

Eventuell passt deine Brille nicht mehr für eine Arbeit am PC, aber da weiß der Arzt mehr wie ich.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: AUGENSCHONENDER Gaming Monitor gesucht*

Ich finde es auch wichtiger sich seine brille wieder optimal anpassen zu lassen für die Augen.
Es gibt nix schlimmeres als ne schlechte Brille kenne das auch trage schon Jahrelang eine und alle 2-3jahre stehen neue Gläser+Brille an weil sich was verbessert oder verschlechtert hat je nach dem.
Kostet natürlich seine 200-300€ je nach dem ob man die Gläser dünn pressen lässt entspiegelt u.s.w mir ist sowas auf jedenfall das Geld immer wert.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Juli 2014)

> Ja, einen neuen Monitor kaufen ist schon die günstigere variante, bevor  ich mir eine neue Brille für X00 € kaufe, weil ich 0,5 Dioptrin mehr  habe .


Sorry, aber was soll der Geiz?  Hier geht es immerhin um deine Gesundheit bzw. die deiner Augen?!? Die Konsequenzen die durch eine alte Brille entstehen können, sind dir hoffentlich klar?! 
Selbst wenn es nur 0,5 dpt sind, heißt das noch lange nicht das du es nicht spürst. Vor allem wenn du eine insgesamt sehr hohe Sehkraft hast, merkst du da schon was. Vieles ist auch stark vom Material abhängig. Selbst wenn das Material gut und das selbe ist, kannst du dennoch von Hersteller zu Hersteller Unterschiede bemerken, die mal stärker und mal schwächer ausfallen können.


----------



## LastChaosTyp (17. Juli 2014)

Stell mal die Helligkeit des Monitors auf 50-60%. Das hat mir sehr geholfen und ist kostenlos  Man gewöhnt sich schnell an das Dunkle und irgenwann ist es ganz normal


----------

